# IPMS Warren/Livonia MI SEMMEX



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

For anyone interested in the southeastern Michigan IPMS contest and vendor room, Warren MI, on Saturday the 16th of April.

http://www.ipmswarren.com/id15.html


RK


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

It's a new week........bump!


RK


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

See ya there, Roy. I'll be wearing my Polar Lights chapeau. :wave: Will you be entering the contest, and if so, with what?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark, glad to hear that your heading up this way.

I'll be payin' my 2 fins so ya'll can gander at my

PL Godzilla........Superman........Phantom........Cornelius.......Lost in Space

I don't expect to do any good, I just want more kits represented on the figure table.

RK


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Roy,

Was that your Superman I saw at the IPMS/Columbus "Blizzardcon", that had Diceman's George Reeves replacement head perched on an old Revell Phantom (as in "The Ghost Who Walks", not Opera Ghost)? And will this be the _Lost in Space _kit you brought to WonderFest in - was it 1999? If so, then that's all the more reason to go!

Which brings me to another point: this business of your not doing any good. In the first place, the artist is always the worst judge of his own work, so I totally discount your expectations with regard to how well you'll do in the contest. But your desire to see more figures entered in the Sci-Fi/Fantasy figures category brings tears to me rheumy old eyes.

That's because I get so tired of hearing folks kvetch about how the International Plastic Modelers Society treats the Subjects We Like so poorly. Yet again I will point out that the triple As - Aircraft, Armor, and Automotive - comprise the largest sector of the plastic model industry and the modeling community as a whole. So sure, the majority will rule. It's up to those of us in the Sci-Fi/Fantasy minority to make that much more effort to make our voices heard. The easiest and most profitable way to do that is to enter IPMS contests.

Someone on the boards here groused about the 2001 IPMS Nationals in Chicago, complaining that there had been no 'Movie Monster' category in Figures. Well, I attended that show, and I can tell you that there were maybe three dozen entries in Sci-Fi/Fantasy Figures in total. On the other hand, there were so many entries in 1/48 scale Aircraft that the judges were forced to make *eleven *splits (that is, in order to even out the competition, they "split", or subdivided all the entries into similar groups - "1/48 scale Aircraft, American, Pre-WW II", "1/48 scale Aircraft, WW II, Axis, Pacific Theater", "1/48 scale Aircraft, Post-WW II, All", etc. - so they could award First, Second, and Third Place trophies to many small groups of models, instead of trying to pick the top three out of dozens). The judges did split the Sci-Fi/Fantasy figures into "Human" and "Non-Human" categories, but that was it. Now, if they'd had as many figures entered as 1/48 scale aircraft, then there may very well have been a "Movie Monster" split.

Remember that line from _Field of Dreams: _"If you build it they will come"? That idea worked for Kevin Costner, and it can apply to us as well. If more Sci-Fi/Fantasy models turn up on IPMS contest tables, we'll see more Sci-Fi/Fantasy categories. Plus, we'll get more attention from the industry, because the IPMS is the largest organized bloc of modelers there is. Not to mention thet fact the membership in the IPMS automatically qualifies you to become a member of the Black Swamp Modelers Special Interest Group, and post pictures of your models on the web site: http://members.toast.net/blackswampmodelers/

I'll be bringing the Bride of Frankenstein and "Minion", a little resin gem. See you Saturday!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, the Lost in Space kit I brought to Wonderfest is the one I'll enter and no _my_ Superman kit is the out of the box Revell kit with the newest, generic head.

Thanks by the way for wanting to see the LIS kit. One of my fav's indeed.

You should really consider bringing 5 kits to the contest since the fee is $10.00 for up to five entries. That's why I'll be entering 5 kits this year. 
Like I said, let's fill up that table! 

I love your Bride kit..................... It should do really well. 

I'm looking forward to seeing you as well, I'll be sporting the "Pardon my hamster" hat.

RK


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Guyz, whatever happened to the DAAM show up there? Is that still alive and well???

Hugs!
Lisa

P.S. Roy...my best to Nancy!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Lisa, I'm 80% positive that the DAAM show is still held twice a year over at the Macomb college campus. I have not attended in several years due in part to lack of publicity. One time I drove by and saw a small sign that the show was going on that day. But, since I was already doing something I couldn't go.
I'll pass on your greeting to Nancy and we'll be seeing you at Wonderfest. 

RK


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Wow, the DAAM show. That's where I met Da Queen, the year a semi kissed her car.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Looking forward to the show. I've never been to one. Will there be an easy way to identify forum members?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

kit-junkie, Me and Mark McGovern will be wearing some sort of Polar Lights swag. I will have on my Polar Lights hat and Mark will have on either his hat or t-shirt. I don't know of anyone else in this area who is going, but I'm sure there are others. If you see me don't hesitate to introduce yourself. It's always a pleasure to meet with fellow modelers.

RK


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Da Queen said:


> Guyz, whatever happened to the DAAM show up there? Is that still alive and well???


Lisa, was a fellow named Sal Carrato the president of DAAM back when you were going to the shows?
If so, check out the link and give him a buzz. He would like to hear from you.

Hugs back at ya!!!!!
RK


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> kit-junkie, Me and Mark McGovern will be wearing some sort of Polar Lights swag. I will have on my Polar Lights hat and Mark will have on either his hat or t-shirt. I don't know of anyone else in this area who is going, but I'm sure there are others. If you see me don't hesitate to introduce yourself. It's always a pleasure to meet with fellow modelers. RK


Kayjay, What Roy said. If you hang around the Sci-Fi/Fantasy figures table long enough, we'll all bump into one another. And BTW, welcome to the Boards!



Da Queen said:


> Guyz, whatever happened to the DAAM show up there?


I am sorry to report, O My Queen, that apparently there was a falling out between the DAAM folks and the IPMS chapters. That is why the two shows are now being held as separate events. Of course, _you're_ welcome at any DAAM modeling event... :tongue:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey guys,
I'll be there as well. I'm V.P. of IPMS Livonia. And will also probably be there a little tonight (Fri) to help set up.
Since I don't think I've got anything to enter this year, I'll probably end up judging Sci-fi and possibly ships-(hoping to see a 1/350 Nimitz).
Also I'm slated to help out in the make and take.
(got to keep those kids interested in the hobby).

I think DAAM was on the same weekend as the warren show was it last year or two years ago? Not sure whats going on with it right now.

See you all there. BTW: I'll be wearing a IPMS Livonia shirt.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

I will, Roy! Sal and the boyz always put on a fine show and one I really enjoyed attending. But if I use the IPMS link will it get to Sal or not since there was a falling out???

Gosh...where did my reply post go that I wrote to Big Al???????? Hmmm....anyway...Great memory Al!!! I was reminded of that little scary mishap this past weekend on my way back from retreiving Anthony in Chicago. We were behind a semi and he said "Mom, I thought we learned our lesson about being behind a semi!" Point taken. We moved. 

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

CT, glad to hear that you'll be attending and taking on the make n take. That wore me out last year plus I missed looking at all the great models!

Your Highness, if you scroll to the bottom of the link you'll see Sal's address and phone number. He's a member of the Warren chapter of the IPMS. I guess he gave up on DAAM a few years ago. I don't think he has a computer, so it would be best to either give a call or drop him a line. I hope this helps.

At your eternal service....

RK


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Kayjay, What Roy said. If you hang around the Sci-Fi/Fantasy figures table long enough, we'll all bump into one another. And BTW, welcome to the Boards!


Thanks for the weclome!

I'll be looking for the polar lights hat and shirt. I'll stop and say hi.

I just noticed that you're from Toledo. I was born and raised there. I lived there 28 years before I moved up here to play music professionally. You know where Secor and Laskey cross? I lived right around there.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

*I'm posting this for out of towners who might be attending the show on Saturday.*

You must learn to pronounce the city name.
It's Di-troit. NOT DEE-troit.
If you pronounce it DEE-Troit then we will assume you
are from Toledo and here for the country Music
hoe-down.

Forget the traffic rules you learned elsewhere.
Detroit has its own version of traffic rules...

Hold on and pray!

The morning rush hour is from 6:00am to 10:00am.

The evening rush hour is from 3:00pm to 7:00pm.

Friday's rush hour starts Thursday morning.

Weekends are open game.

If you actually stop at a yellow light, you will be
rear-ended, cussed out and possibly shot. If you're
first off the starting line when the light turns
green, count to five before going.

This will avoid getting in the way of cross-traffic
who just ran their yellow light to keep from getting
shot.

Schoenherr can ONLY be properly pronounced by a native
Of the Detroit metro area. That goes for Gratiot too.

Construction and renovation on I-94,! I-96, I-75 and
I-275 is a way of life. Just deal with it.

If someone actually has their turn signal on, it is
probably a factory defect or they are
"out-of-towners."

All old men with white hair wearing a hat have total
right-of-way.

The minimum acceptable speed on I-696 is 85 regardless
of the posted speeds. Anything less is considered
downright SISSY.

Oh, and don't even think of allowing more than one car
length between cars!

The attractive wrought iron on the windows and doors
in Detroit is NOT ornamental. "DO NOT get out of your
car"

Never stare at the driver of the car with the bumper
sticker that says "Keep honking, I'm reloading."

If you are in the left lane, and only going 70 in a 60
mph zone, people are not waving 'because they are so
friendly in Detroit.'

I would suggest you duck.

I-275/I-696 is our daily version of NASCAR.

It's not M-10, it's "the Lodge."

That's not a lake, it's a pothole.

If someone tells you it's on Outer Drive, you better
hope you have a map.

The left turn is simple. If you want to turn left, go
a 1/4 of a mile past your turn, get to the left, then
make a left, then make a right.

NOW you have gone left. :lol:


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Hey Kit JUnkie do you still play music, I haven't plyed in a couple of years. I'm a Bass player. I grew up in Redford now I'm in Eastpointe. I still visit West Point Hobby shop on 7 mile when I visit my parents. I plan on going to the show tomorrow.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Just got back from the show, it was a pretty good show with venders & diasplays. I didn't pick anything up though. I have a celler full that I need to get through. I didn't see Roy or his display and no Mark either.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Hey Kit JUnkie do you still play music, I haven't plyed in a couple of years. I'm a Bass player. I grew up in Redford now I'm in Eastpointe. I still visit West Point Hobby shop on 7 mile when I visit my parents. I plan on going to the show tomorrow.


I haven't played anywhere since January. We're taking break after a year long "house gig". I don't miss it, too much, yet. I'm a bass player also. 

I go to West Point Hobby also. Picked up a bunch of kits last time I was there. I actually found an older Turbine car on one of his shelves (not the curbside). I like that shop.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

What band do you play in?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The band was called "Mad Hatter". If you're in East Point you've probably at least seen a place called "Grady's"? We were there for a year, and before that we played all over. Grady's was the gig from hell... I never had more problems in my life.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Should I build this Polar Lights "Phantom of the Opera" kit that I bought at the show, or should I hang onto it?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Just got home, had to leave the show early to golf with the boss. Seen and talked with Mark, Roy, and Rogue from the boards. Figures seemed well represented with Mark and Roy having 4 or 5 entries each, these guys should have the figure kit sector tied up (got to see the Robin kit being featured in Modelers Resource, it is truely outstanding in person), they weren't the only entrants but had awesome buildups IMHO. 

There were a few SF kits, but mostly armor and aircraft. The junior table was almost all SF, figure and dinos which seems to bode well for our branch of the hobby. The IPMS people were very friendly and helpful from what I observed. I did overhear people talking about the upcoming refit (even a few treadheads) the prevailing thought seeming to be "wait to build it because you know how the aftermarket is". 

On the dealer side I picked up a Seaquest Darwin, a PL Captain America, a Bajoran fighter from DS9, a magnifying visor, and a few other doodads.

All-in-all a very enjoyable couple of hours, wish I had thought to grab a camera. Maybe one of the other guys did. 

How did you guys do in the judging?

Al


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Kit-junkie...LOOOVED your rules of the road for Dee-troit!!! Absolutely hysterical!!!! :tongue: AND so true!! I laughed so hard reading that I was cryin'! I'll never forget the first time I drove up for the DAAM show...yesserrrie...my own personal introduction to NASCAR. Dang. By the time I reached the show, it took me 5 minutes to unhook my fingers from the steering wheel. Then I got out of the car and was shaking so bad I almost fell over on the parking lot. All I could think of is "Damn! I need a drink! And I need it NOW!!!" That was the first time. The second time going up is when we got whacked from the exploding semi-tire whilst clipping along at about 75 in my little green Escort wagon (or "mom-mobile" as Anthony called it)...I never imagined it could go so fast! Then after getting whacked,loosing half my front grill and having a near death experience, we pulled off the wrong exit and landed on a row of strip joints near Eight Mile...much to then young Anthony's delight. The security guard and the dancer outside one of the spots were very nice and got us pointed in the right direction. Then of course, the 3rd time found us in a bullet proof Taco Bell...but we won't even go into _that_ tale of woe....yup...Dee-troit. Ya gotta love it!!!

Thanks for the memory, KJ!

Hugs!
Lisa

P.S. However...I did learn the correct pronunciation of Gratiot, while there.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

kit-junkie said:


> Should I build this Polar Lights "Phantom of the Opera" kit that I bought at the show, or should I hang onto it?


Models  are made to be built! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

kit-junkie and Dr.P,

Sorry I missed you guys. Roy, Al, John and I (missed Club Tepes, who was officiating - he being a man among men, a PLBB member _and _in the IPMS) were lounging around the Sci-Fi/Fantasy figures table until the judging began. Al had to go, which was a shame, because Roy and I ended up at this great microbrewery for "lunch" :drunk: while the judging was going on. Glad I listened to Roy and brought several extra entries, because we had that table *packed!*

k-j, regarding your newly-acquired PL Phantom: if Roy's model didn't inspire you to build yours, I don't know what could. Otherwise, what JGG1701 said.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Da Queen said:


> Kit-junkie...LOOOVED your rules of the road for Dee-troit!!!


Thanks! You get used to all of that stuff after about 6 months living here and then you start cursing people who drive like normal humans _should _drive_._



Mark McGovern said:


> k-j, regarding your newly-acquired PL Phantom: if Roy's model didn't inspire you to build yours, I don't know what could. Otherwise, what JGG1701 said.


Mark, I didn't get there until they had started the judging, so I only got to see a few things from outside the tape (did you see the wonderful WWII dioramas? WOW!! That guy did some awesome work.). I wish I'd been able to stay long enough to see Rons Phantom. (Ron, I'd love to see it, could you post some pics?) 

I'll give the Phantom a shot but I think I'll do a simpler one first. I've never done a figure kit before, only cars and planes. Oh yeah... I bought the Bates Mansion also. What a neat kit! 

If we make enough noise, do you think that they'll release the "Overlook" from The Shining?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

kit-junkie said:


> ...I'll give the Phantom a shot but I think I'll do a simpler one first.


Some of the less-detailed of the Aurora monster models might be simpler. However, except for the join of the Phantom's sleeveless robe to the back of the torso (cut the mounting pins off) and the pinstriping on his suit (with which you can easily dispense), it's really no more difficult to build. You'd have a much harder time dealing with the seams on the highly textured surfaces of the Wolf Man or the Creature from the Black Lagoon.

Feel free to jump in with the Phantom! You'll learn a lot from your first figure effort. The Polar Lights kits will be available for some time, courtesy of model show vendors. So if you want to redo the Phantom at a later date, you'll probably be able to find a fresh kit. If not, rebuild the one you have - that's one of the reasons why they're called "plastic".



kit-junkie said:


> ...If we make enough noise, do you think that they'll release the "Overlook" from The Shining?


I'll keep it short: No. However, the Addams Family House and Bates Mansion kits were released in 1/87 scale, which is equivalent to HO scale trains. You might be able to kitbash an "Overlook" from the many building kits that are available for HO layouts. BTW, our own CultTVman had a terrific 1/87 scale resin kit of the Munsters home at 1313 Mockingbird Lane, but I don't think he currently has it in stock..


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks Mark. I'm not worried about assembly of the kit too much (thanks for the hints though). I'm more concerned about the techniques invoved in painting a figure kit. I'd like to be able to do the Pantom kit some justice. I have a PL Hulk kit that I'm going to try first. I'll use that one to help me get some of the shading techniques down before I do the Phantom.

Got any good hints for me as far as the shading goes? From what I've looked at so far, it seems like some figure modelers put the darker colors on first and then dry bush the lighter ones on. Am I correct in assuming that?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark, to his credit, forgot to mention that he cleaned up in both the scratch built figure and fantasy/scifi figure categories.
Let me be the first person to congratulate you Mark on your Bride of Frankenstein kit, which earned him _“Best of Show”_ for fantasy/scifi figures! :thumbsup: 
Way to go Mark!!! You are truly one of the best modelers out there and it is great to talk kits and techniques with you.
Someday, someday, someday………

RK


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Congrats, Mark!! Best of show! That's GREAT! I wish that I could've seen the kits...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

kit-junkie said:


> Congrats, Mark!! Best of show! That's GREAT! I wish that I could've seen the kits...


Well, sorry, but not actually BOS. It took first place in its catagory, which automatically included it in the BOS consideration list.

It would have been great if it had taken BOS, but remember this is an IPMS event. Unless its a Airplane, Armor, or Automobile, (the dreaded AAA) the chances of it taking a BOS are pretty slim.

Mark, I think you did a great job on that 'Bride' I distinctly remember that one.

Also someone spent a hell of a lot of money on those glass domes.
Who was that?

I was looking out for you guys, but didn't see any of the fashion 'markers' that were discribed earlier.

Did anyone get any good finds?
I blew my allowance by 8:45. (doors open to public by 8:30).
I actually left there with 6 bucks in my pocket. (my wife was so proud).


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

kit-junkie said:


> ...From what I've looked at so far, it seems like some figure modelers put the darker colors on first and then dry bush the lighter ones on. Am I correct in assuming that?


That's what _I _do, and so do a lot of others. But many do things the opposite way, starting from the lightest areas and building up the darker colors. This is where experimenting will pay off, to learn what techniques work best for you.

It seems to me that you're thinking too hard about painting figures, k-j. Vehicles usually require a much nicer paint job than figures, as far as the application goes. A little orange peel on a Mummy could only help, where on a Corvette it would be disastrous. One great thing about a figure is that you can go over it again and again, until you get the effect you want. The many applications of color will just make the final appearance that more complex and therefore lifelike.




Roy Kirchoff said:


> ...You are truly one of the best modelers out there and it is great to talk kits and techniques with you.


I think maybe you made a trip back to the microbrewery for "dinner", eh Roy?  Let's not forget all the cool models you had packed on that table. Folks, Roy here made a pretty passable silk purse out of the sow's ear which is the Revellogram Superman repop's head. And when the decal for the Man of Steel's chest insignia deteriorated, Mr. Kirchoff just went ahead and _hand-painted _a dandy replacement.

Somebody oughta buy his beers at the Lizard Lounge...I'd do it, but I'm not made of that kind of money.



Club Tepes said:


> ...It would have been great if it had taken BOS, but remember this is an IPMS event.


 The Bride got "Best Figure in Show", not "Judges' Best of Show"; it might've gotten "Peoples' Choice", but I was too busy chatting with the other PLBB guys to stuff the ballot box properly...

Nevertheless, "Best Figure" for a Sci-Fi/Fantasy subject doesn't happen very often at IPMS contests - believe me, I know. What does happen often is that you get to meet with a lot of like-minded modelers and see their work in person. That's darn near reason enough for attending these events, besides the vendor's rooms (which, at your show, was very well stocked I might add). Sorry to have missed you this year, C.T. If we don't run into each other at WonderFest or the fall Region IV contests, there'll still be SEMMEX 2006.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Mark, for the kudo's. 

One beer would be nice, then me and the missus can buy one for you. 

See ya at WF 2005!!!

RK


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Mark McGovern said:


> The Bride got "Best Figure in Show", not "Judges' Best of Show"; it might've gotten "Peoples' Choice", but I was too busy chatting with the other PLBB guys to stuff the ballot box properly...


 Sorry, my bad. But still kind of correct.
All those sub-BOS' give me a headache.
Though, it was satisfying to see her beat out a military bust amongst the others. Small steps forward.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

No, I should have made the distinction myself, C.T. I do appreciate your thought about the Bride though.

But I have to come clean with everybody. I entered "Minion" in the show because I wanted to help bring up the number of Sci-Fi/Fantasy figure entries. I my haste to do this, I overlooked the fact that I had entered "Minion" in last year's SEMMEX, where he'd won Second Place in the category. Having already won an award, "Minion" was therefore ineligible to be entered in the same show again. I discovered my blunder the other night when I was replacing the models on my basement shelves.

The only thing to do was to write to the Chapert Contact, Jim Ashford, and explain what happened. He took it very well and said not to worry about. But I still had to return the trophy for "Minion" - my conscience wouldn't have let me sleep otherwise. I'm hoping that the figure judges' memories of the other Sci-Fi/Fantasy entries, coupled with the excellent records that the host chapters created, will make it possible for the award to go to the appropriate entry post-contest.

My apologies to all concerned for my having fouled things up.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats, Mark!!!! Gosh...and to think "I knew you when..." Folks, it's no secret that some of the best modelers IN THE WORLD hang their Dremel extension right here! We are honored, Gentlemen!

Hugs of Pride!
Lisa


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*You are way, way, way too kind -*

*SNAP! CRACKLE! POP!  *Your hugs alsways stagger me, O My Queen. I'm blushing from your kind words, not that herniated disk...


----------

